

The GNU Manifesto (1985) - grflynn
https://www.gnu.org/gnu/manifesto.html

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9218114](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9218114)

------
lettergram
Richard Stallman was brought to UIUC on his birthday (coinciding with the
Manifesto).

The talk was titled "Free Software and Your Freedom", which covers the GNU
manifesto (more or less). There's also an interesting explanation of how
Stallman he feels about open source, and linux (GNU/Linux).

[https://www-s.acm.illinois.edu/stallman-
uiuc-2015-03-16.webm](https://www-s.acm.illinois.edu/stallman-
uiuc-2015-03-16.webm)

If you haven't heard him speak I recommend it... if not just for the awkward
moments when he chomps on his doughnuts during the talk.

~~~
tjr
Thank you for sharing this! I was there, and was hoping it got recorded.

------
cpks
His writing usually sounds insane to most people at the time, and proves
prophetic 1-2 decades later. The guy suffers from extreme Cassandra's Complex.

